
NelSON is “JSON that Ted Nelson would approve of.” - edward
https://github.com/braid-work/braid-spec/blob/master/draft-toomim-httpbis-nelson-00.txt
======
enkiv2
Did anybody ask Ted if he would approve of this? He's pretty picky, & would
probably get awfully mad if an IETF standard claimed he approved of something
that he actually disliked.

(In particular, links here don't seem nearly as granular as they would be in a
xanalogical system -- no byte-level indexing -- and seem to be embedded.)

